# Galvanized Exterior Propane Tank



## bwaggoner24 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a 4' x 2' vertical propane tank that appears to be galvanized on the exterior. I'm wanting to convert this into a smoker. I'd be using this for the smoker portion (not the firebox). I've checked inside the tank and it's black iron/rust (no sign of any galvanized metal on the interior). Would anyone have an issue of using this as the smoker after it's been burned out (mainly to remove the Galvanization on the exterior, and clean the inside of any rust)?

Thanks,

Bwaggoner24


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds like a very old propane tank. It may just be some odd type of paint, but if it is galvanized just on the outside it should work out fine. Galvanized metal takes quite a bit of heat to off-gas the nasties, you just don't ever want to use it for food contact or on the inside of the smoker. It will create some very toxic vapors when heated with a cutting torch or when welding, so be aware of that and use plenty of ventilation if working on it inside a shop. Also, be sure the welds on the fire box to smoke chamber joint are air-tight to avoid the possibility of the galvanized metal getting hot enough from close proximity to the fire which could off-gas...otherwise these vapors could seep into the smoke chamber through holes in the welds.

Eric


----------



## bwaggoner24 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Eric. Here's a pic of the tank. I can't find anything that looks identical online so I'm guessing it's pretty old. 













photo 2.JPG



__ bwaggoner24
__ Aug 14, 2012


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, that sure does look galvanized...I've never seen any thing like it.

Hey, if you haven't looked into how to safely cut into that propane tank, you may want to browse through the tank builds and find out how to do that part...I don't want to wonder why you don't come back on the forum after you put a torch to the tank and get a big WUMPH...alright?

Be safe...

Eric


----------



## bwaggoner24 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks again. I appreciate your sincerity. I've read a bunch of the forums on prepping to cut and have had the tank full of water 2 times, let it set in the sun on its side and upright after removing the valve.....and had a welder buddy check it out. He passed a torch over the valve hole, in the valve hole a couple of times to see if he could get a flare up out of the opening and we had nothing. 

I think it's ready to cut, but will wait a few more days with this out in the sun before we start the cutting. 

Thanks again for all your advice/comments. 

Smoke On!

Brett


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 14, 2012)

You're most welcome!

Good deal! You've done your homework and are already preparing in advance and taking measures to assure there won't be problems...I like to hear that!

Let us know how the build goes, and of course her maiden voyage into the thin blue smoke!

Eric


----------

